# The Java JAR File could not be launched.



## Propain65 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just a side note here before we start: the TSG SysInfo is a .exe file, but I'm on a Mac, so it doesn't work.
So I just typed my basic specs off the bat:
-Macbook Pro 2010, 15 Inch
-OS X Maverick, 10.9.2

So I have this little thing here for my school that I have to use. I double click it to run it, and there is a about a ten second delay before I get the message:

"The Java JAR file 'bending-light_en.jar' could not be launched. 
Check the console for possible error messages."

Also, nothing shows up in the dock when I try to run it.
So I open up console, tried to run the thing again, but nothing seems to show up in the All Messages tab. I type Java in the search tab, nothing comes up.

There are two steps I took so far.

-I went here:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre7-downloads-1880261.html

Accepted terms, downloaded the .dmg for Mac OS X x86. Launched it and installed. The software installed successfully. Closed installation window, tried to run it again. 
Same thing: Ten second delay, before same message again.

-I borrowed a school laptop and tried to run it from there (The Laptop is Windows 7). And what do you know? It works perfectly. A Java 7 splash loading screen opens up, and then the actual thing appears a short time later.

Now I'm seriously confused....I want to be able to run this on my own computer. Can someone help me please??


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Could be when you double click it's using the old 10.6 version of Java that use to be included with OS X.
To force using the Java implementation of Java, right click on the file and choose open using and select *Jar Launcher*.
(I don't know for sure, but if you don't have that option it might be included in the JDK, not the JRE.)


----------

